# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  bole me zglobovi - poludit ću

## puntica

počelo je negdje u trudnoći s bolovima u koljenima i gležnjevima
da bi nakon poroda bilo sve gore i gore
prsti na rukama su mi koma, imam osjećaj da ih ne mogu konrolirat, da nemam snage u šakama
stopala su isto koma
a jučer me počeo boliti i lakat, užasno. niš ne mogu, jedva dignem dijete  :Shock: 

recite mi da je to normalno nakon poroda i da će brzo proć  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

pa ja ne znam je li  normalno
nadam se da će ti proći, ali kao se pojačava, da možda zvrcneš doktora?

----------


## betty blue

meni se to dogodilo nakon prvog poroda, imala sam osjećaj da imam 80 godina
ne znam je li normalno, rekla bih da je, jer svi oni hormoni u trudnoći omekšavaju ligamente/zglobove

prestalo je kad sam počela vježbat  :Grin:  tad je svašta nešto prestalo  :Grin:  to je moj univerzalni lijek za sve  :Grin:

----------


## ardnas

isti problem imala sma i ja sve me je bolilo, jedva sam ustajala i legala u krevet, sad 9 mj posli malo je bolje, a ne idealno. Jedi jagode one su jako dobre za zglobove.

----------


## čokolada

Mene su samo boljeli zglobovi ruku (točnije kod palca). Bila je neka tema o tome, ali mislim da se radilo o nekakvom sindromu vezanom uz palac. Ako te baš svi zglobovi bole...  :Unsure:

----------


## Peterlin

> Mene su samo boljeli zglobovi ruku (točnije kod palca). Bila je neka tema o tome, ali mislim da se radilo o nekakvom sindromu vezanom uz palac. Ako te baš svi zglobovi bole...


Vjerojatno misliš na karpalni sindrom... To je mene dohvatilo u trudnoći, a poslije poroda je bio mir.

Inače, imam iskustva (i obiteljsku povijest raznolikih bolesti) s bolnim zglobovima. 

Da utješim autoricu topica - vrijeme jako JAKO utječe na to, pogotovo u situacijama kad je organizam iscrpljen (trudnoća, bolest, malo dijete u kući). Nema tu nekog univerzalnog lijeka. Kod mene je u pitanju giht, pa već znam da moram na dijetu (izbaciti meso, neke voćke i mahunarke) ali to ne bih preporučila svakome jer treba biti siguran da su bolovi povezani s viškom urične kiseline. 

Što učiniti? Ako je u pitanju neki upalni proces, pomogne umjereno i oprezno kretanje + odmaranje. Iako ni mirovanje nije dobro, s vježbanjem oprezno u bolnoj fazi! Tek kad popusti, treba se baciti na jačanje ligamenata kako je betty blue rekla. Meni pomažu vježbe razgibavanja (stretching i joga) i bez toga ne ustajem iz kreveta i radim te vježbe svakodnevno. Ali nije to univerzalni lijek. Kad je vrijeme ovakvo, ja znam da ću osjetiti zglobove, pa ni ne planiram veće fizičke aktivnosti. Pomaže mi topla (ne prevruća) kupka s dosta sode bikarbone i u toploj vodi razgibavam zglobove. To me mučilo još dosta prije udaje i poroda (počelo je negdje oko moje tridesete). 

Za utjehu - to prođe, uglavnom samo od sebe. Kontra utjehe - to se vraća s vremena na vrijeme. Ne pijem lijekove za bolne zglobove, ali pazim na prehranu i vodim računa da dovoljno spavam (to mi je bio najteži problem nakon poroda - umor, sve mi se činilo duplo teže i gore nego inače).

----------


## frka

puntice, ja sam se skoro godinu dana nakon poroda ujutro jedva ustajala - kosti, zglobovi stopala su me rasturali. u trudnoći nisam imala takvih problema. samo je odjednom prestalo.

----------


## puntica

> puntice, ja sam se skoro godinu dana nakon poroda ujutro jedva ustajala - kosti, zglobovi stopala su me rasturali. u trudnoći nisam imala takvih problema. samo je odjednom prestalo.


uff frka, dobro je znati da nas ima još, i da će prestati
ali ufff, godinu dana?!  :Sad:

----------


## frka

ma kad sad pogledam unatrag, tih godinu dana mi je prošlo kao minuta  :Wink:  i čini mi se da sam malo pretjerala - prije se radi o nekakvih 9-10 mjeseci.

moram još nešto napomenuti - imala sam poprilično kompliciranu trudnoću i zbog nekih me nerazriješenih problema (nagli, drastičan pad krvne slike) u bolnici jednom prilikom pregledao i imunolog i rekao da nakon poroda obratim pažnju na kožu i zglobove zbog eventualnih autoimunih bolesti. ostali nalazi koje su mi tada napravili bili su u redu. nakon poroda se dugo toga nisam ni sjetila i nisam išla na daljnje pretrage, a na te bolove u zglobovima se nisam pretjerano obazirala jer su se pretežno javljali ujutro prije nego što bih se malo razgibala. vjerujem da je to prije imalo veze s utjecajem hormona i omekšavanjem zglobova, a za pad krvne slike i bolove u trbuhu u trudnoći su vjerovatno bile odgovorne priraslice nastale nakon prethodne operacije. ako ti se bolovi ne umanje nakon nekog vremena i traju tokom cijelog dana, svakako se javi liječniku... mada je to sigurno samo privremena zbrka u organizmu nakon poroda.

----------


## Zara1

ja se ne bi pouzdala u iskustva s foruma, nego otišla do doktora i napravila krvnu sliku, pregled štitnjače i 	reumatoidni faktor.


autoimune bolesti se često "aktiviraju" s trudnoćom i porodom. tako je  i prijateljici dijagnosticiran reumatoidni artritis i  Hashimoto.

ne mislim da i ti imaš isto, ali kod takvih stvari je bolje provjeriti pa biti siguran.

----------


## puntica

> kod takvih stvari je bolje provjeriti pa biti siguran.


apsolutno se slažem s tobom i naravno da ću otić do doktorice, čim budem mogla
dotad će se tješit da je to normalno :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zvekavac

Draga Puntice,
baš mi je drago da si otvorila ovu temu jer sam već mislila da sam luda i svi me čudno gledaju kad spomenem ovo isto što si napisala. Svi su me već uvjerili da sam samo jedno grintavo stvorenje.
Meni su bolovi također počeli nešto sitno prije poroda. Sada me kosti i zglobovi po cijelome tijelu znaju boliti do te mjere da popijem tabletu. Ima dana da sam ok, ali većinom sam koma. Najprije sam mislila da je to poslijedica izmorenosti od poroda, pa da je poslijedica jer krvarim od poroda puna 2 mj., pa onda da je zato jer sam odmah nakon tog krvarenja dobila mengu (iako samo dojim), pa zato jer sam umorna jer beba ne spava i sl.... ustvari ne znam koji je razlog, ali sad znam da nisam jerdina i definitivno ću potražit savijet liječnika.
Boli me sve od nožnog prsta do koljena, kukova, križa, cijele kralježnice, vrat, ma sve živo. Koji puta nagovorim muža da me malo izmasira, ali ne znam koji dio tijela bih više voljela da detaljnije odradi  :Smile: ))). Masaža mi jako jako godi, ali čim prestane iskreno ne mogu reći da je nešto puno bolje...bolje je samo taj tren. Koji puta pogotovo po noći se bojim podignuti bebu jer imam osijećaj da me ruke uopće ne slušaju a i znaju mi ispasti iz ruke i sitne stvari poput ključeva (to mi je samo ujutro). Ne znam što je i zašto, ali ako netko zna neka se malo raspiše  :Smile: ))

----------


## Peterlin

Kad čovjek bolje razmisli, ta bol u zglobovima nakon poroda nije baš ni rijetka pojava, a ni čudna.

Tijelo je u trudnoći opterećeno na jedan način, pa slijedi porod, pa nakon poroda mala beba. Ne stigneš se oporaviti, a zahtjevi samo rastu i to dok najmlađe dijete ne napuni barem 2 godine...

Tijelo je kinematički lanac. Ako se ne držimo pravilno (a u trudnoći nema šanse) stradaju zglobovi. Kasnije dojimo, ne spavamo, dižemo bebu jako često, pa onda sve veće i teže dijete dižemo ne puno rjeđe, pa ga vodimo za ruke dok prohodava i sve tako...

Trbušni mišići koji su ključni za držanje pravilne ravnoteže u trudnoći se rastegnu i opuste. Kralježnica isto trpi, često spavamo s djecom u istom krevetu pa ne zauzimamo položaj kakav nam odgovara nego kako možemo i stignemo.

Nemamo vremena za vježbanje ni rastezanje, sve je podređeno djeci. A tijelo vrišti... No, sve to znamo. ALI djeca nas trebaju zdrave i orne, a bome meni nije svejedno kako se osjećam i zbog sebe same.

Što pomaže? Evo par ideja, pa birajte (a voljela bih pročitati i iskustva drugih):

Meni su pomogle tablete kalcija + omega3. Godinama radim "pasivnu" gimnastiku kad god stignem i kad se sjetim: kad prolazim kroz vrata dignem ruku i dodirnem ili bar pokažem u smjeru štoka (naizmjence). Pazim kako idem u čučanj. Radim "mačku"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESjtNm9iQwA, radim "zeca" (vježbe za rasterećenje kralježnice). 

Otkad su djeca napunila 2 i 3 godine idem na yogu 2x tjedno izvan kuće. Od mojih poroda je prošlo dosta godina, ali nikad više nisam bila kao prije (no dobro, ja imam i godine i genetske predispozicije za bolesti zglobova + sjedim više nego je poželjno). 

Volim i opuštajuće kupke (navečer, prije spavanja) s mirisnim uljima i slično. Volim pješačiti, ali ne stižem, pa vidim da ima prostora za poboljšanja. I trebala bih skinuti par kila jer to isto opterećuje zglobove.

----------


## trampolina

Dogodilo mi se to nakon sva tri poroda, bol u zglobovima i mišićima nekih 10ak mjeseci. 
Pomaže vježbanje odnosno rastezanje (tai chi-jel se tako piše- me spasio).
Nakon prestanka dojenja svakako budem kao nova.

----------


## hm

Meni je bol u kuku i duž rebrene hrskavice počela kad sam počela smanjivati dojenje (a do tad sam treće dijete dojila nešto manje od 3 godine, ako računam i s prethodnim - jer je razmak među dojenjima bio svega par mjeseci - dojila sam skoro pa neprestano nekih 5 godina),
a kad je dojenje u potpunosti prestalo bol se intenzivirala i javila dodatno i u kralježnici (oko 12 kralješka) i u laktu i u koljenu, a još se poklopilo i s nekim jačim ovozimskim infekcijama, tak da sve u svemu ne znam kaj mi se sve izdogađalo. 
Krvna slika cijelo vrijeme dobra - jedino slabo željezo (ali s tim se borim cijeli život). 
Gušava i čvorasta štitnjača poznata od prije i na terapiji. Nikakvih promjena u novije vrijeme.
Dva mjeseca mi je i menga malo "fantazirala" - kraća i čudnovata krvarenja. Pa tu i tamo neke čudne upalice - poput neidentificirane upale zubnog mesa (za koju ni na Stomatološkom faksu nisu mogli reći kaj je, nego su se čudom čudili).
A ja cijelo vrijeme sva slomljena i krepana.
Krenula sam malo s pilatesom - kljukala se beta glukanom - uzimala aloja napitak - čaj za štitnjaču - limunov sok u mlakoj vodi odmah ujutro - otišla par puta na yumeiho masažu (najbolja  :Smile: ) - produbila svoju vjeru - .... i sve te neke prirodne varijante ....
Sad - par mjeseci nakon tog najjačeg buma osjećam bol uglavnom kod promjene vremena. Fizijatrica na oko nije mogla nikaj pametno reći, ali me za svaki slučaj poslala da napravim neke imunološke pretrage s tim da mi je rekla da ne žurim i da dam tijelu malo vremena da se samo izbori za svoj oporavak, jer nije djelovalo kao neki akutni problem (iako sam si ja našla tisuću i jednu bolest, ali se niti u jednu sliku nisam baš idealno uklapala).
Sad čekam da odem to napraviti, a u međuvremenu vjerujem da će mi moja vjera i malo veća disciplina s prehranom pomoći da prebrodim to razdoblje.
Moj doktor pak vjeruje kako je to dijelom do hormonalnih promjena, a dijelom do virusa koji su zimus harali i žestoko nas sve u kući bili napali, a koji onda još mjesecima znaju raditi cirkuse ...

----------


## lili2511

Možda ovaj zakašnjeli odgovor nekome pomogne , jer sam i ja tražila ovdje riješenje. Imam bebu staru 5 mj, prva 4 mjeseca nakon poroda sve me je boljelo, kosti. Čula sam od pedijatra  ,"to vam beba papa vaš kalcij" pa sam krenula piti kalcij običan , pa šumeći , pa zajedno sa magnezijem , ništa onda sam uzela u apoteci kalcij magnezij citrat, u obliku sirupa i to počela , odjednom je prestalo..mislim da je pomoglo ..i da naravno dojim intenzivno, beba je samo na mojoj cici dobila 7,5 kg..Naravno ponekad se može raditi o nekoj autoimunoj bolesti ili nečem trećem ..mene su baš boljele kosti, mislim da je to slična bol kakvu ponekad spominju žene u menopauzi koje imaju osteoporozu..

----------


## palčica

Isto od sedmog mjeseca trudnoće i sada nakon poroda. Zglobovi nogu i gotovo paraliziran palac jedne ruke, a nekidan i koljeno koje je na trenutak prošetalo i vratilo se. Čitala sam da je to normalno, hormoni igraju svoje mada nije ugodno. Pila sam cijelo vrijeme magnezij. Sad sam na bachovim kapima, ne može odmoći.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marusha99

Mene su jako bolili gležnjevi par dana nakon poroda (valjda kako sam u trudnoći dobila 22kg nisu mogli doći k sebi da je u par dana "nestalo" 10 kg) a kukovi&bokovi su me bolili sigurno 7 dana iza, nisam mogla dugo ležati na istom boku (a zbog šavova sam morala ležati na boku grrrr)

----------


## puntica

samo da prijavim da me i dalje bole šake i stopala  :Shock: 
ne mogu vjrovati da to može trajati toliko dugo...mislim da ću morat krenut na neke pretrage...jer očito neće proći samo od sebe, a više nemam ni volje ni živaca čekat  :Sad:

----------


## Tiziana

mene su nakon prvog poroda jako mjesecima boljeli zglobovi sake i prestalo je kad sam zamjenila hladnu vlaznu kontinentalnu klimu suhim morskim i burnim ambijentom.

----------


## trampolina

Ajme i ja imam prijavak, vidim da sam pisala prije 7mjeseci a stanje i dalje katastrofalno.
Vjerovatno bi pomoglo i da smršavim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## puntica

> Ajme i ja imam prijavak, vidim da sam pisala prije 7mjeseci a stanje i dalje katastrofalno.
> Vjerovatno bi pomoglo i da smršavim


mene bole već 14 mjeseci
trenutno imam manje kila nego kad sam zatrudnila, tj. jedno 5kg više nego što bih trebala imati (ali to nije toliko puno da bi moglo biti uzrok bolova u zglobovima, pogotovo ne u šakama, ili?)

----------


## palčica

Prijava. I ja sam u klubu. Meni palac ruke kao da ispadne iz ležišta, onda me na nekoliko sek. manijakalno boli pa se vrati i tako u nedogled otkako sam zatrudnila i sada 5 mjeseci poslije. Taj palac ima svoj naziv - zaboravih kako je. Pogađa trudne pehove valjda.

----------


## palčica

O kilicama neću. 6 viška i ne idu dolje, lijepo im je kod mene.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## trampolina

> mene bole već 14 mjeseci
> trenutno imam manje kila nego kad sam zatrudnila, tj. jedno 5kg više nego što bih trebala imati (ali to nije toliko puno da bi moglo biti uzrok bolova u zglobovima, pogotovo ne u šakama, ili?)


Kod mene se radi o 25 viška, 5 kg ja ni ne brojim pod višak.
14 mjeseci mi se stvarno čini previše za postporođajne tegobe 
:/

----------


## karla 1980

Cure, evo i mene sa bolovima (ne znam kako bih drugacije to nazvala) u sakama. Rodila sam prije vise od dvije godine i od poslije poroda imam ovaj problem. Kod mene su problem samo zglobovi obje sake, toliko da ujutro jedva mlijeko otvorim. Najvecu bol/nemoc u sakama imam ujutro. Zeljela bih jos jedno dijete pa sam krenula na pretrage.. krvna slika mi je savrsena, cekam nalaze za reuma faktor I jos neke. Javim se kad nesto saznam.

----------


## zvekavac

Cure, samo da vam se javim nakon dugooo vremena. Curica mi sada ima 13 mjeseci i SADA SAM ODLIČNO i nije mi više kao što je gore navedeno što znači da PROLAZI. 
I dalje dojim iako pokušavam prestati tako da od dojenja nije. Jedino što ne spavam  :Smile: ))) jer izlaze zubići.
Drago mi je ako ću utješiti nekoga...meni je prošlo.

----------


## karla 1980

Evo i mene, bolovi svakim danom sve manji, radila reuma faktor i jos neke pretrage, sve u redu!
Vazno da prolazi, nadam se da se nece vratiti.  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Evo meni još uvijek traje, a najgore je sa zglobovima ruku i nogu.
Laktovi i ramena su mrvu bolje, kao i koljena.

Jel možete možda poboljšanje vezati uz nešto? Promjenu prehrane, prestanak dojenja, povratak menstruacije...?

----------


## Kayyya

i mene je bolilo, karpalni sindrom, koljena, gležnjevi užasno, zdjelica.. po noći me je budila ta bol
nisam malu mogla dići iz krevetića, jedva hodala i izdržala tako 5-6 mj, otišla doktoru, izvadila reuma faktore, sve ok, pa sam dobila cijeli set terapija i to me spasilo. 2 vrste struja na palčeve i cijelu podlakticu, UZV za koljena, magnet za gležnjeve. za 2 tjedna su me palčevi minimalno boljeli, gležnjevi podnošljivo.
probavala sam sama grijati palčeve, fiksirati ih, ali teško je nositi udlage na obe ruke uz novorođenče.

svima preporučujem terapiju strujom, nemojte se patiti, i sad kad se sjetim tih bolova po cijelom tijelu, slabo mi dođe

----------


## Anemona

Išla sam i ja na terapije, ali na terapiju strujom sam "alergična". Jednostavno užasno reagiram, ne mogu podnjeti struju. Kad mi priključe na ruke, ruke mi se totalno tresu od "udara struje".
Kaže fizijatar da neki ljudi stvarno tako reagiraju kao da su alergični na struju.

----------


## Kayyya

jesu ti probali regulirati jačinu? ja sam išla na najslabije udare, jer me je užasno boljelo.
i da, nakon prvih par tretmana slijedi pogoršanje uz još jače bolove, a onda postepeno ide nabolje

----------


## Anemona

> jesu ti probali regulirati jačinu? ja sam išla na najslabije udare, jer me je užasno boljelo.
> i da, nakon prvih par tretmana slijedi pogoršanje uz još jače bolove, a onda postepeno ide nabolje


Ma jesu, na najmanje i mijenjali stroj i probali za dan dva - ništa.

----------


## karla 1980

Cure, moj sin sada ima 2 godine i 5 mjeseci, od njegova rodjenja sam imala bolove, tek sada prolazi. Znam da nije utjeha ali izgleda da vrijeme cini svoje. Zelim vam sto prije zivot bez boli, znam kroz sto prolazite!!

----------


## Argente

Dižem
Mjesec i pol od poroda isto stanje kao krajem trudnoće - koljena, gležnjevi, stopala, prsti. Ne mogu reći da me baš bole, samo kao da su natečeni i dalje pa boluckaju na pritisak/akciju i smanjena im je funkcija. Ujutro kad se dignem hodam kao medvjed, punim stopalom koje je BTW ostalo broj veće, na prste ne mogu staviti nijedan prsten, koljena su mi slaba pa se teško dižem, sva sam raštimana.
Da li se to popravi smanjenjem kilaže? Jer meni ovih -10 nije donijelo nikakvo olakšanje.

----------


## trampolina

> Evo meni još uvijek traje, a najgore je sa zglobovima ruku i nogu.
> Laktovi i ramena su mrvu bolje, kao i koljena.
> 
> Jel možete možda poboljšanje vezati uz nešto? Promjenu prehrane, prestanak dojenja, povratak menstruacije...?


Čitam temu ponovno i taman da ću se pohvaliti kako mi je prošlo samo pd sebe a onda naiđem na svoj zadnji post.

U stvari nije prošlo samo od sebe, otkad sam izbacila žitarice (posebno one s glutenom) bol u zglobovima je nestala. Ali totalno, bez traga.

Čim malo popustim i žvaknem nešto (sitnica tipa napolitanka ili cijela krafna, nebitno) sutradan se vrati bol u šakama.

Naravno, i težinu sam smanjila, a i dojenje, pa je vjerovatno to sve skupa povezano.

----------


## corny

I ja dolazim u ovaj klub, zadnjih 15 dana me bole gotovo sve kosti tijela (osim glave) pa čak i po noći, onako neka probadanja. Neznam dali ići doktorici ili je možda radi promjene vremena...

----------


## Argente

Ooo, kod mene stanje puno bolje. I dalje nije sasvim kao prije, ali zglobobolja polako ali sigurno prolazi. Nisam ništa poduzimala, još sam debela, još dojim, još nemam menstruaciju (ajd imam jedno 3 kile manje). Jedino što puno šećem i nosam malog pa sam primijetila i neke dosad neviđene mišiće  :lool:  Možda su ti novi mišići oteretili zglobove?

----------


## nanimira

mene bole šake i zglobovi, gležnjevi i koljena te kompletno cijela leđa. slikali leđa i ima svapta ali ništa zabrinjavajuće...bila kod ortopeda, rekao izvaditi hormon PTH, vit.D i Ca pa ćemo vidjet dalje...eto,još nisam išla vadit,jednostavno ne stignem..

----------


## puntica

ja sam i dalje tu, s istim problemima
ne mogu vjerovat da je prošlo toliko vremena a meni sve isto?!?!
sad sam se zbedirala lol

----------


## Peterlin

> ja sam i dalje tu, s istim problemima
> ne mogu vjerovat da je prošlo toliko vremena a meni sve isto?!?!
> sad sam se zbedirala lol


A da odeš kod reumatologa? Bolje je puhati na hladno. 

Evo kriterija za reumatoidni artritis, pa vidi da li se uklapaš (držim fige da nije tako nešto): http://www.antireuma.com/02Uvodna2/7Kriterija.htm

Ima cijela hrpa tih bolesti koje izazivaju bol u zglobovima: http://www.vasezdravlje.com/izdanje/clanak/2246/

Ja imam obiteljske predispozicije za to + početne simptome već dulje od nekoliko godina (prve sam osjetila negdje s 32 godine, debelo prije udaje) ali što je - tu je, ima i gorih stvari...

----------


## krumpiric

Ako još imaš ovakvih problema, moraš doktoru.

----------


## Least123

Rodila sam prije 7mj. i sad sam počela sam nedavno vježbati. međutim sad je već prošlo tjedan dana otkako nisam vježbala, ali svaki dan osjetim jake bolove u koljenjima, leđima onako kod zdjelice i u ramenima. bol je neopisiva i nekad mi je teško poskočiti. mislim da je bol od vježbanja trebala već proći. zar to može imati veze i s hormonalnim promjenama? od početka nisam osjećala takve bolove. samo u gornjem dijelu leđa zbog dojenja u ležećem položaju

----------


## zutaminuta

Mene boli/zateže ispod koljena. Čak ne bih rekla da je zglob, ali čudan osjećaj. Onako kao da se zakrčala tetiva, ili žila. Boli samo iz micanja jednog položaja u drugi.

----------


## lady.x

Evo i mene. Zglobovi me rasturaju. Laktovi, zglob sake, kukovi, kolena, stopala... Uz bol i jako krckaju. Maltene uspavam bebu i krenem da ustanem i probudim je jer neki zglob uvek pucka. Najcudniji mi je bol u stopalima uvece kad legnem da spavam.
I generalno se osecam strasno zardjalo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo i mene. Zglobovi me rasturaju. Laktovi, zglob sake, kukovi, kolena, stopala... Uz bol i jako krckaju. Maltene uspavam bebu i krenem da ustanem i probudim je jer neki zglob uvek pucka. Najcudniji mi je bol u stopalima uvece kad legnem da spavam.
> I generalno se osecam strasno zardjalo.


Ja se već godinama borim s tim (od prije udaje i trudnoće) i pomaže mi ekstrakt biljke juka - ovaj pripravak: http://www.multi-vitamini.com/proizv...pure-yucca/24/

Evo, tu pročitaj o svojstvima biljke juka: http://www.adiva.hr/ljekovita-svojstva-biljke-juka.aspx

----------


## lady.x

> Ja se već godinama borim s tim (od prije udaje i trudnoće) i pomaže mi ekstrakt biljke juka - ovaj pripravak: http://www.multi-vitamini.com/proizv...pure-yucca/24/
> 
> Evo, tu pročitaj o svojstvima biljke juka: http://www.adiva.hr/ljekovita-svojstva-biljke-juka.aspx


Prema ovome sto citam, deluje mi da ne bi smela uz dojenje, tako da otpada.. Osim ako problem ne ostane i posle

----------


## Peterlin

> Prema ovome sto citam, deluje mi da ne bi smela uz dojenje, tako da otpada.. Osim ako problem ne ostane i posle


Smetnula sam dojenje s uma.

Probaj piti čaj od koprive 1x dnevno, to je blagi čistač otrova iz tijela, a može ga se piti uz dojenje.

----------

